# 2010-2011 Los Angeles Lakers Player of the Game



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #1*​
*110







@







112*

*Player of the Game: Shannon Brown*








*6/9 shooting (4/5 threes), 8/10 free throws, 16 points, 1 rebound, 1 assist, 4 steals, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #2*​
*114







@







106*

*Player of the Game: Lamar Odom*








*8/12 shooting (1/1 threes), 1/2 free throws, 18 points, 17 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #3*​
*83







@







107*

*Player of the Game: Pau Gasol*








*10/19 shooting, 6/9 free throws, 26 points, 12 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 blocks, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #4*​
*105







@







124*

*Player of the Game: Matt Barnes*








*6/16 shooting (0/3 threes), 4/7 free throws, 16 points, 14 rebounds (9 offensive), 2 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #5*​
*112







@







100*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*9/22 shooting (3/6 threes), 9/10 free throws, 30 points, 10 rebounds, 12 assists, 1 steal, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #6*​
*103







@







108*

*Player of the Game: Pau Gasol*








*12/22 shooting, 6/6 free throws, 30 points, 7 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 blocks, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #7*​
*96







@







121*

*Player of the Game: Pau Gasol*








*9/13 shooting, 2/2 free throws, 20 points, 14 rebounds, 10 assists, 3 steals, 0 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #8*​
*94







@







99*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*12/28 shooting (2/5 threes), 7/8 free throws, 33 points, 6 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #9*​
*112







@







118*

*Player of the Game: Shannon Brown*








*7/14 shooting (2/7 threes), 3/3 free throws, 19 points, 4 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 0 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #10*​
*121







@







116*

*Player of the Game: Pau Gasol*








*12/17 shooting, 1/2 free throws, 28 points, 17 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #11*​
*118







@







107*

*Player of the Game: Shannon Brown*








*7/9 shooting (4/5 threes), 3/3 free throws, 21 points, 3 rebounds, 1 steal, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #12*​
*103







@







90*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*11/20 shooting (3/6 threes), 8/8 free throws, 33 points, 9 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #13*​
*112







@







95*

*Player of the Game: Matt Barnes*








*7/7 shooting (5/5 threes), 5/5 free throws, 24 points, 7 rebounds, 6 assists, 2 steals, 0 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #14*​
*89







@







117*

*Player of the Game: Pau Gasol*








*10/10 shooting, 8/8 free throws, 28 points, 19 rebounds, 5 assists, 4 blocks, 1 turnover​*


----------

